# At the emergency vet with Tucker



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

He keeps waking up at night wrestless. This time he was crying too so we are here currently waiting for test results.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

oH no, I hope Tucker will be okay


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Please keep us updated. I hope he is okay.

Shelly, has this been happening a lot at night with Tucker being restless?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Hoping everything will be ok with little Tucker!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope nothing serious is going on. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

We are sending prayers for your little boy.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh no prayers from here. Keep us posted. Hugs


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope he will be OK. Poor little guy he must be uncomfortable.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just seeing this, keeping Tucker in our prayers


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He has hurt his back somehow-and for some reason it keeps bothering him at night. She did a ton of blood tests and tested for pancreatitis too-which I thought maybe it was -but we have had no vomiting. They did x rays too and had a veterinary radiologist (fancy  ) look them over. He has shown some signs of discomfort recently like being hesitant on the stairs. 

He tried to bite the vet a couple times when she touched the lower lumbar (sp?) area-but she said he wasn't being nasty just acted like he was in pain. He does not normally bite people. They didn't actually see any damage on the x rays so they think it's a disc issue-which they said won't always show up.

They have him on two medications-which are at home, I'm at work. And he's not to do much moving around for the next 2-3 weeks. She believes he should heal up fine on his own and said if we needed more meds to call them for refills, I guess this can take a while to heal?

Keeping him still is increasingly difficult after he has taken the pain medicine. As soon as I got home and placed him on the bed he started rolling around on it like a crazy puppy.  

On a side note, I'm pretty sure this was caused by our Standard Poodle puppy-so anyone considering mixing large and small please head the warnings that people always give on this forum. Addison is a sweetheart and adores her brothers but does not realize she is so much bigger than they are. I'm sure it will get better as she gets older but I'm going to have to be more diligent in keeping them apart for now. I feel bad.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Shelly - I'm so sorry about Tucker but it definitely sounds like a back issue. Especially being restless and trying to bite the vet...it's because he's in distress there. Hoping the meds work. Will he stay in a contained area like an ex-pen or playpen, or stroller to try to keep him calm. And yes bigger dogs can be a hazard. Tyler was run over several times by the bigger (and not even that much bigger) dogs on our floor during play and the one time he was roadkill and one of their nails tore a hole in his cornea. I'm much more careful now. Hope the meds work. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The first thing I thought when I read your first post was that he must have a sore back. It probably gets stiff at night when he is in bed. This happened to Fifer a few times, but he always got better. You know how sometimes your back hurts, especially at night, and then it gets better. I hope Tucker will get better soon and that it is nothing serious. Give him tiny kisses for me.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Shelly,

I'm glad to see that it's serious, but not awful. I had a disc issue with my first dog, Trevor. Similar symptoms, but his was upper. The medicine worked and he was back to normal in no time. The only exception is I bought steps and tried to avoid him jumping on the bed and couch. The doctor thinks that's what had caused it. I will tell you that he had the issue again--I can't remember how long after--maybe a year or so? Either way, this time I knew what it was right away and brought him in for the meds.

I know what you mean about the bigger dog. Tyler is double the weight of Trissie and they play very roughly together. I do supervise, but I let them play. I do get so worried and I'm constantly breaking it up once it escalates. Based on your experience, I will actually now keep a better eye on them than I was before. 

Hugs to Tucker and hoping for a speedy recovery!

xo
Kim


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Did your vet recommend Laser treatments? Our Pom has neck and back issues and Laser works great, actually better than meds. Another thing I do is elevate food and water bowls. I hope Tucker feels better soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Shelly, I'm so glad Tucker will be ok. I constantly watch Maddie, the only time I really worry is in when we have been away and come home, the girls are so excited and jump and wiggle when we open the door, I once saw Maddie manage to wiggle under Matilda and I was certain Matilda would jump on her back, lucky it didn't happen that way. I pick Maddie up as soon as I open the door, now no worries.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying your baby feels better soon.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks again everyone  our regular vet took a look at the records (the e-vet faxes them to your regular vet here) and he agrees with her about what it is, how to treat it and the meds she sent us home with. He says they see a lot of smaller dogs have this happen when people have a larger breed puppy. He stressed it was really important to try to keep him still as much as possible for the next 3ish weeks. Not even any leash walks!

He did not say anything about laser treatments but he did mention that since this has happened once, it can happen again. He said we need to be aware of it as Tucker gets older-I think some of you have experienced that with your own pups?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Shelley, I'm so sorry Tucker got hurt! It's so sad when they cry and we don't know why. Hopefully the meds will help and you can keep him still. Such a long time, 3 weeks! Geesh! That won't be an easy task!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> Thanks again everyone  our regular vet took a look at the records (the e-vet faxes them to your regular vet here) and he agrees with her about what it is, how to treat it and the meds she sent us home with. He says they see a lot of smaller dogs have this happen when people have a larger breed puppy. He stressed it was really important to try to keep him still as much as possible for the next 3ish weeks. Not even any leash walks!
> 
> He did not say anything about laser treatments but he did mention that since this has happened once, it can happen again. He said we need to be aware of it as Tucker gets older-I think some of you have experienced that with your own pups?


Ask about Laser, Emmet does very well with the treatments. I use a Rubbermaid bowl to elevate his food, much easier on his neck and back.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Shelly, you could put Tucker in a stroller so you can move him around & have him w/you & even go on a walk. He will otherwise get bored easily. I did this w/Kitzel w/both of his surgeries & it really was a god-send.
Feel better baby boy!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad he will be OK. It is going to be hard to keep him still.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Shelly. Bailey has had back problems a few times as well. The first time it happened, it was a few weeks after I brought Emma home. They were constantly playing like crazy, so that may have been how he hurt himself. The vet said this can happen pretty easily with little dogs, sometimes for no major reason at all. Crate rest for 3 weeks is what my vet had advised too. It happened again once or twice after that first big episode but not as serious at all. I make sure and keep him on supplements that have helped a great deal.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad it's nothing serious! I hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that he's on the mend.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Sorry to hear that, Shelly. Bailey has had back problems a few times as well. The first time it happened, it was a few weeks after I brought Emma home. They were constantly playing like crazy, so that may have been how he hurt himself. The vet said this can happen pretty easily with little dogs, sometimes for no major reason at all. Crate rest for 3 weeks is what my vet had advised too. It happened again once or twice after that first big episode but not as serious at all. I make sure and keep him on supplements that have helped a great deal.


Nida what kind of supplements do you suggest?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

shellbeme said:


> Nida what kind of supplements do you suggest?


This is what I use with Bailey: K9 Liquid Health Level 5000 Glucosamine Chondroitin Opti MSM

I also add in fish oil.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor Tucker! Its going to be tough keeping him down, but I agree, the stroller really helps  Hoping he feels better soon!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Shelly...poor little Tucker. I'm so sorry he got hurt. I agree about something to push him around in or maybe a carrier that won't put more pressure on his back that you can carry him in while you walk the others.
It's hard to keep them quiet, especially if you exercise them daily. My dogs are so used to power walking that days like today when it's raining here, they pace in circles and stare me down to go out.
Hopefully, you figure something out that works for you.


----------

